# SPOLIER!!! Yamma Pit Fighting 1 Taktarov vs Kerr



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Now the whole event

http://hardcoretv.info/movie/608-Yamma_Pit_Fighting_1.html

Enjoy :fight:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bloody hell, how out of shape is kerr


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Leave me alone - just cause I haven't trained for a week - Sure I've cracked my rib...

What was with the commertary - was it me or was that annoying...

Good find Chase...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

lol, seriously mate you look better then him...and you look like shit :crazy:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

my side is no longer purple, good times.


----------

